

Towards RESTful PHP - 5 Quick Tips - KrisJordan
http://www.krisjordan.com/2008/12/02/towards-restful-php-5-basic-tips/

======
jamongkad
This is what I love about YC, there is a better hidden gems to noise ratio
here than any other site I've been to. Kris please let me know when you're
done with your framework. I would love to tinker around with it for my next
project.

\- Mathew

------
shaunxcode
I wish he would release his framework already. I know I do the same thing with
my open source projects though so I don't blame him. I would just like to see
what makes Recess! more clever/effective than cake (other than the obvious
ground up support of REST as mentioned in the post)/rails etc.

~~~
KrisJordan
Shaun: Working on Recess! as rapidly as I can.

Trying to polish up some rough edges and hope to have a public preview
available on GitHub next week.

Glad to hear your interest and I hope you'll enjoy it. The project is a couple
of months old so there is still a long path ahead but I'm excited about how it
has shaped up thus far.

Stay tuned!

